# Electric Catfish



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

This is my 7" Electric Catfish. yes the can really shock you. They eat anything from flakes to feeders.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Ever been shocked?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i just got him today and prob one day i will be shocked but i aint gonna do it on purpose.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice fish.how big of a tank you have him in?been zapped before by them ain't nice.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Cool mine is about 4 inches right now


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wow niffty, how much they go for? What what tank is he in?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

theyre pretty cool cuz they look like a big poo


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hes in half my 55gal. hes about 7" and at this size can deliver about 350volts. enough to knock me down if i was ever shocked.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They dont need as big a tank as you would think... They dont get bigger then 2 feet in the home aquarium very often and they sorta just lay there like a log so there is no point in wasting a huge tank for him when he will eliminate anythig in there... This is one of the few fish that can actually outmatch a Piranha. You can find some intresting articles on the net... about their extra sensory perception.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm... I wonder. What IF you did have this bad boy with a schoal of Ps. Anyone willing to try? I betcha it'd be electrifying!!

Good fish to have also when power goes out, just connect to your generator or if your car dies out in the middle of nowhere.

Nice Fish though, Black P. Not shoore if they have it here in my state. Looks like yam, also.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Ekbor said:


> theyre pretty cool cuz they look like a big poo


 haha


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

350 Volts, geezes ouch!


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

You definatly should post a movie of a feeder being shocked and eaten or a mouse or somthing.


----------



## Predator (Jan 25, 2003)

From what I have read the 350 volts is from full grown adults. Small one's tingle and the bigger they get the bigger the shock, just like electric eels. Cool fish, I have one that is over 8". And he's fat. Likes to swim around when the lights are out.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

no they deliver 650volts when adult


----------



## Predator (Jan 25, 2003)

I've never heard of an e cat delivering 650 volts. I have only heard of eels delivering that much. I have read countless articles on e-cats and they all pretty much say the same....1 meter specimens produce 300 to 350 volts. Where have you been getting this info? Electric eels get somewhere around 7 foot max and put out about 700 volts. Voltage increases with size.

I'm not trying to start a fight I would just like to see where you got this info?

Maybe we ought to ask Frank?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Ekbor said:


> theyre pretty cool cuz they look like a big poo


 yea what he said! haha!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm how many amps though?
MAD


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well all i no is. from my uncles experience. a 9" e-cat can knock a 300lb man down.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Man, this makes me want to get one now.. I'll grow my spilo out first though.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Here is a question, where did you get it? How much are they? Can you have any other type of fish in the tank with them?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Precious Pets, NJ, $20, no other fish with him, well maybe a pleco, i dunnno


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Dang .. hmm ok. I guess thats cool.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

haha....looks exactly like my E-cat... mine's only 6.5" though, and now as dark as yours.

I feed her beefhearts only. All i need ta do is drop in a tiny cube of bh, she'll poke her head out and come looking for food...

I've had her for 2 months now, haven't been shocked myself. But my TSN's been shocked many times(TSN makes a "Ummmm haooo" sound when they'r *shocked*







). Tankmakes are 6" RD, 5" JD and 5" pleco.

The JD is bad a$$ aggressive, always fight with the RD & pleco. Even the pleco constantly get torn fins.....BUT !! no one ever messes with my E-cat. Whenever she comes out looking for food...everyone just leave some distances....

ZAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaappppppppppp !!!!!!!



































:biggrin:


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well all my tankmates with mine have died. i feed mine 2 beefheart cubes a day. an every so often feeders. keep the tank at about 78-80 degrees.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> This is my 7" Electric Catfish. yes the can really shock you. They eat anything from flakes to feeders.


Very nice looking Electric Cat. Always was kind of curious, which one gives more of a zap......Electric Cat or an Electric Eel? Can they coexist?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Now I have seen what an electric cat looks like! Interesting


----------

